# Wie benutze ich ein System Image Backup?



## Guffy (7. April 2012)

Vor ca. 1 Jahr habe ich einen Asus Pc gekauft und hab alle wichtigen programme und so installiert. Mit dem Asus Backup Wizard hab ich dann ein Backup erstellt. Nun hab ich ein Problem mit dem Pc und möchte dieses Backup anwenden....aber wie?

Weiß jemand wie ich dieses Backup benutze, weil ich bin in dieser Beziehung völlig ahnungslos.


----------



## Worrel (7. April 2012)

Wenn dir das Programm eine CD erstellt hat, versuch mal, von selbiger zu booten.


----------



## Guffy (7. April 2012)

das programm hat mir 3 dvds ausgegeben....


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2012)

Dann musst Du evlt  nur die erste der 3 DVDs als INstallations-DVD nehmen, die anderen enthalten dann Programme und Daten, die zu Zeitpunkt des Backups schon installiert waren. 

bzw: was für eine Art von Backup hast Du denn gemacht? Ein Backup ist ja erstmal nur eine Datensicherung. Evlt. sind die 3 DVDs einfach nur eine Kopie Deiner Daten, dann musst Du halt mit dem Tool von Asus mal im Menü schauen nach so was wie "Backup laden" oder "Backup wiederherstellen" oder so ähnlich. Es kann also sein, dass Du mit den DVDs nicht den PC neu installieren kannst. Das hast Du ja vor, oder?


----------

